# Looking to join the IBEW



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

I am currently in school for you second year training and there is a lot of guys there from the local 424 in Edmonton. I have worked for all non union shops from the start of my apprenticeship (3/4 finished) and based on what I have heard from other apprentices in my class the IBEW sounds like it's pretty good. I will be attending one of there open houses when I get out of school, however I still have some questions. Can someone please explain the working environment difference between union and non-union shop? My other thought is the fact of working on a project and then sitting at home for 3 months until the next one?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This is a very open question:

Depends on your area and the local.

Sitting at home depends on the type of work you do When I was 18 I decided then and there if I was going to be an electrician I was not going to do construction as I felt cold air blowing down the crack of my AS* as I bent over tying EMT to rebar. That and the old guys on the job looked worn out many were heavy drinkers and drug users.

So if you get into service or something similar you may not sit home.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not saying anything against the Union in Canada but you might want to think about this before jumping into it Alberta is not exactly a stronghold of Union jobs. Most Union electrical here is either government or oil and gas. Here three months off is not uncommon due to the weather needed to move the rigs (cold). Now if you have a chance at the Union in BC or Ontario go for it you would be treated very well and get enough work to make it worth while providing you don't mind a little travel. Although Ontario used to have problems taking on apprentices that had started training outside of the Union. 

And remember if your income is over $35,000. 00 in a year you can't get UI or if you do get it you have to pay it back.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gardiner said:


> And remember if your income is over $35,000. 00 in a year you can't get UI or if you do get it you have to pay it back.


UI please explain? I am guessing a commie Canadian program?:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A UI is a Urinary Infection.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> A UI is a Urinary Infection.


NOT THAT I had that 3 times what a BI to get rid of.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

If you're talking about unemployment insurance I think that is pretty slick that they require you to pay it back, everyone I know on unenployment is perfectly capable of finding a job or already has a cash job going. It annoys the hell out of me. There is money to be made in every economy by every person, it just comes down to the choices you make and what you feel is "below you". Myself I would rather dig Phat Elvis' trenches for 10 bucks an hour down in Texas than sit on my ass getting fat and stupid on government money.


----------



## jimmyer (May 10, 2009)

*Ibew*



scott_8222 said:


> I am currently in school for you second year training and there is a lot of guys there from the local 424 in Edmonton. I have worked for all non union shops from the start of my apprenticeship (3/4 finished) and based on what I have heard from other apprentices in my class the IBEW sounds like it's pretty good. I will be attending one of there open houses when I get out of school, however I still have some questions. Can someone please explain the working environment difference between union and non-union shop? My other thought is the fact of working on a project and then sitting at home for 3 months until the next one?


Ibew apprenticeship is very ecxellent program .I went thru the program from Los AngelesLocal 11 after becoming a Journeyman moved to San Francisco bay area worked here eversince also as an IBEW member you can travel wherever there is work even in the US if theres plenty of work but you have to clear whith the immigration.In 1998 and 1999 I worked with a group of Canadians to work for Cupertino Electric(LOts of work at that time. It was during the DOT>COM time)Good luck to you


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

The UI I spoke of is Unemployment insurance and the reasons for the cap and payback too many people liked to work half a year and sit the other half and frankly the government got tired of supporting them I'm not sure how that relates to Commie Canadian as I heard you had some type of insurance for unemployemnt too but if thats your take on it then so be it. 

The apprenticeship program in Canada Union or non is very much alike, same schooling, same school for that matter, same number of hours etc... only real difference is money and in Alberta the money difference is not usually not that much on a 40 hour week but as the unions due have the 12 hour day for 14 days then off for a week ( try this from Oct to March) the money due to the OT does add up, of course that usually only happens to the people working in the oil fields the rest work regular shifts just like the non union. Now the down side you work in Northen Alberta during the winter, so you earn the extra money as not everyone is capable of camp living for two weeks at a time then working in -40 and 
-50 degree weather during the days (rigs are typically outdoors). Personally I thought the food was great the accomodations good, the guys you deal and work with great. Many positive things but freezing was not one of them and in turn I can work 11 months a year and pull the same money non union as the union guys due in there 8 months of actual work only I go home after 7.5 hours and have every weekend off. 
All I am saying Union in Alberta is not all that it is cracked up to be, other areas have good union representation and the conditions and amount of work is much better.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> The UI I spoke of is Unemployment insurance and the reasons for the cap and payback too many people liked to work half a year and sit the other half and frankly the government got tired of supporting them I'm not sure how that relates to Commie Canadian as I heard you had some type of insurance for unemployemnt too but if thats your take on it then so be it.


Commie Canadian is called SARCASM hard to put over the net. Many Americans feel that our country is heading toward socialism and some feel you have arrived are at least way ahead of us.

For the record my Grandfather was Canadian lived in Ottawa worked for the government and thought Canada was going socialist and this was back in the 60's


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok I can understand the sacasim but for the record there is a difference between communism and socialism. Personally at one time I would of agreed with you that Canada and the US were heading towards one of the two. Now i have changed my mind I think heading toward dictatorship would be a better anthology. The government makes laws and sometime decrees (not a true law but they enforce it anyway) based on minority will (the group willing to lobby and pay the most to our always grateful politicians) they take this money and do what they see fit only trying to actually beneit the common person once every four years unfortunately they accomplish this usually with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gardiner said:


> Ok I can understand the sacasim but for the record there is a difference between communism and socialism. Personally at one time I would of agreed with you that Canada and the US were heading towards one of the two. Now i have changed my mind I think heading toward dictatorship would be a better anthology. The government makes laws and sometime decrees (not a true law but they enforce it anyway) based on minority will (the group willing to lobby and pay the most to our always grateful politicians) they take this money and do what they see fit only trying to actually beneit the common person once every four years unfortunately they accomplish this usually with smoke and mirrors.


 
Durn not much difference after all.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

gardiner said:


> Ok I can understand the sacasim but for the record there is a difference between communism and socialism.


Not for those who drink Kool-Aid.



> Personally at one time I would of agreed with you that Canada and the US were heading towards one of the two. Now i have changed my mind I think heading toward dictatorship would be a better anthology. The government makes laws and sometime decrees (not a true law but they enforce it anyway) based on minority will (the group willing to lobby and pay the most to our always grateful politicians) they take this money and do what they see fit only trying to actually beneit the common person once every four years unfortunately they accomplish this usually with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> If you're talking about unemployment insurance I think that is pretty slick that they require you to pay it back, everyone I know on unenployment is perfectly capable of finding a job or already has a cash job going. It annoys the hell out of me. There is money to be made in every economy by every person, it just comes down to the choices you make and what you feel is "below you". Myself I would rather dig Phat Elvis' trenches for 10 bucks an hour down in Texas than sit on my ass getting fat and stupid on government money.


Unemployment insurance is not government money. What you collect comes right out of your last employer's insurance policy. This is why many employers look for reasons to fire you with cause, or get you to quit, instead of laying you off properly when the real reason for not wanting you anymore is that don't have any work for you. 

Should this ever happen to you, or has happened in the past, you can file a claim with unemployment anyway, even if many years have passed. (The statute of limitations on employer fraud is 7 years, but it begins on the day you DISCOVER the fraud, not when the fraud occured.) All you need to prove you were laid off and the firing was a fraud to prevent UI from being collected is their payroll records, which the State keeps handy. Show the State that the company fired and did NOT hire any new employees and you'll get a very nice chunk of change, plus treble (triple) damages just to teach them a lesson... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

"Help" to business is just as disastrous as government persecution... the only way a government can be of service to national prosperity is by keeping its hands off.


"Did you really think we want those laws observed?" said Dr. Ferris. "We want them to be broken. You'd better get it straight that it's not a bunch of boy scouts you're up against... We're after power and we mean it... There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws. Who wants a nation of law-abiding citizens? What's there in that for anyone? But just pass the kind of laws that can neither be observed nor enforced or objectively interpreted – and you create a nation of law-breakers – and then you cash in on guilt. Now that's the system, Mr. Reardon, that's the game, and once you understand it, you'll be
much easier to deal with. 

Ayn Rand

Obummer wants to punish anything that has ever turned a dime, and is in the process of making everyone a law breaker.

*Obama: More Traffic Cameras Needed to 'Monitor' People *


Peter Hudler
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

WASHINGTON- In an "off-the-record" conversation with reporters, President Barack Obama unveiled a plan to distribute traffic cameras in moderately populated residential and commercial areas in order to 'monitor' the people who live and work there.

The conversation was leaked to the media this afternoon. "People drive fast, people drive poorly, and people die," the President said in the discussion. "We now have cameras at traffic lights to prevent this and catch those who break the law. But we could do so much more.

"Think about the possibilities if we expand the traffic cameras. At every light, we could monitor bad drivers and at every light we can lower crime. The benefits are large."

The President then paused. "But even those possibilities are short-sighted. If we are able to improve the technology behind these surveillance devices, we can observe anyone. Anyone who breaks the law and everyone on the street can be viewed. The drop in crime will be astounding."

Though seen as a means to "lower crime for the good of society" by the administration, fears of a type of "Big Brother" state have grown.

It gets worse.... follow the link

Think I can make this stuff up? Here is the link.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Unemployment insurance is not government money. What you collect comes right out of your last employer's insurance policy. This is why many employers look for reasons to fire you with cause, or get you to quit, instead of laying you off properly when the real reason for not wanting you anymore is that don't have any work for you."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Ayn Rand
> 
> Obummer wants to punish anything that has ever turned a dime, and is in the process of making everyone a law breaker.


You right-wing whiners never quit crying.

Gives me a good laugh to see the lies you stir up.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Last election you had two democrats running for president, and a conservative running for vice president. Sarah wouldn't have the economy screwed, blued, and tattooed like Zerobama. 

Sarah and husband made their money off of fish, oil, and land. She has ran a business, a city, and a state.

Obummer only runs his mouth, and the country into the dirt.

Private enterprise has paid lot more of my bills than the government ever will.

While your labeling - get it right. I'm more of the conservative libertarian 
persuation, than anything else.

Edit -


> Gives me a good laugh to see the lies you stir up.


How's the unemployment rate? I don't need to lie, facts speak for themselves.


----------

